# Best raft cleaner? 303?



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

Saw your post and thought I'd share this. I have a white Maravia and I can tell you between Colorado mud and aluminum rub marks it really looks dirty especially after Grand Canyon trips. The texture on the top of the tubes really holds the grime. I've found that "Inflatable Boat cleaner", about $16 a quart works really well. You can get it almost anywhere that sells boats. Cascade Outfitters is where I get mine. Looks new when I'm done. 303 is a protectant, and is great for finishing the job. Does make the boat slick though. Works great on gaskets of drysuits as well.


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

I second what mgpaddler said...


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

I third what the crew is saying! Here is a link to the boat cleaner ~ boat cleaner Search Results | Cascade River Gear 

We recommend using 303 twice a season on your boat, I condition mine at the beginning of the season and then again at the end of the season but that is really all you need to do! It is basically Armour All for our river rides. The magic eraser is magical, we use them on all of our boats with the boat cleaner. I also will use a big soft bristle brush to scrub any stubborn stuff out, just make sure it is SOFT bristle. When you 303 your boat make sure that you let it dry completely before packing it down for the season if you store her rolled. Let me know if I can help with anything else! Thanks for the shout out fellow MB boaters  

Keep it Right Side Up, 
Renee


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Has anybody had bad side effects from using the magic eraser? We used it on our PVC Vanguard once or twice a few years back (along with the inflatable boat cleaner), and then just in the last year or two, it seemed like the fabric was getting tacky. Not sure if that was a result of the magic eraser, or just age - it was about 8-9 years old when that issue started. We upgraded to a Hyside hypalon boat this year, and I'd love to clean up the frame marks on it, but I'm afraid to use the magic eraser now!


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

basinrafter said:


> Has anybody had bad side effects from using the magic eraser? We used it on our PVC Vanguard once or twice a few years back (along with the inflatable boat cleaner), and then just in the last year or two, it seemed like the fabric was getting tacky. Not sure if that was a result of the magic eraser, or just age - it was about 8-9 years old when that issue started. We upgraded to a Hyside hypalon boat this year, and I'd love to clean up the frame marks on it, but I'm afraid to use the magic eraser now!


I have been using the magic erasers for about 4 years now and haven't seen any bad reactions on the PVC floor of a Maravia round boat and a Hyside Mini Max. I have now been using it on my cat that I bought last year and it works beautifully, it's also Maravia. We also use them in the shop to clean all styles of boats NRS, RMR, AIRE and Maravia and haven't had any bad reactions. That is strange that your material was getting tacky? Did you call Vanguard and ask them about it? Just curious. Kindly, Renee


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

basinrafter said:


> Has anybody had bad side effects from using the magic eraser? We used it on our PVC Vanguard once or twice a few years back (along with the inflatable boat cleaner), and then just in the last year or two, it seemed like the fabric was getting tacky. Not sure if that was a result of the magic eraser, or just age - it was about 8-9 years old when that issue started. We upgraded to a Hyside hypalon boat this year, and I'd love to clean up the frame marks on it, but I'm afraid to use the magic eraser now!


Never used a Magic erasure, and don't think I've ever had that problem from Inflatable Boat Cleaner, but I clean my Raft sparingly these days now that it's getting older.
You remove material when you clean your boat, and I don't like speeding that process up to much. I get all the sand and clay, debris, all that stuff out, but I don't stress over the rub marks and stains very much, just gonna come back on the next trip anyway.
My opinion FWIW.


I've seen Hypalon get tacky like that before it started to D-lam, so probably good you sold it!


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Cascade River Gear said:


> That is strange that your material was getting tacky? Did you call Vanguard and ask them about it? Just curious. Kindly, Renee


Nope - never called Vanguard and asked about it - we just assumed it was a side effect of age. I only used the magic eraser a couple times, and it was when the boat was just a couple years old. The tackiness didn't really start till the boat was 8-9 years old, so it's hard to guess if there's any correlation between the two. But a friend of ours that had the same vintage Vanguard also had tackiness issues after 8-9 years, and he'd used the magic eraser a lot, so I thought maybe there might be a cause-effect thing there. Sounds like a lot of people use the magic erasers with no negative side effects, though, so perhaps it was just that batch of PVC.


----------



## Star Inflatables (Jul 25, 2013)

*Save your $$ for BEER!*

We recommend LA's Totally Awesome (As seen on TV). It cost a dollar for a 16 oz. bottle and works as well if not better than all the "Raft Cleaners" on the market. We don't sell boat cleaner but we do manufacture boats so we have no bias except what works for the best value.
The tackiness on the PVC boats is due to the material off-gassing phthalates which is accelerated by UV exposure and heat. It happens to all PVC boats including Star Inflatables. This is why using 303 is important to act like a sunscreen for your boat protecting it from extreme UV exposure.
Here is link to a short clip using LA's Totally Awesome on a 13 year old boat. It works even better if left to soak for 5 minutes prior to scrubbing.

https://www.facebook.com/star.inflatables/videos/462207737290004/

Happy Paddling!


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

I use a couple drops of Dr. Bronners diluted with warm/hot water, and a sponge like you'd find above the kitchen sink. Nothing too abrasive, or any harsh chemicals. I mainly get the scum line that forms a couple inches above and around the floor, inside and outside the raft. 303 then good to go. I read somewhere once, that when applying 303 you should "buff" the product/material until there are no visible wet spots on the surface.... So maybe it is possible to have to much of a good thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pete_stephenson1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I heard a story about Bears being highly attracted to the peppermint Dr. Bronners. Use with caution! LOL


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

pete_stephenson1 said:


> I heard a story about Bears being highly attracted to the peppermint Dr. Bronners. Use with caution! LOL


Now there is a hilarious visual, riding down the Rogue minding your own business when a bear jumps in your boat because your rubber smells good... LOL! :razz:


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Cascade River Gear said:


> Now there is a hilarious visual, riding down the Rogue minding your own business when a bear jumps in your boat because your rubber smells good... LOL! :razz:


Might be a slighter bigger problem while your sleeping... The good news is they might leave your cooler alone while they chew on your rubber!


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Am I the only one who uses SOS pads with light pressure to clean the grimy areas on all my boats? ? ? Gets the alum rub marks off quite nicely. 

Me thinks that 303 is a protectant more than a cleaner... 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Kilroy said:


> Am I the only one who uses SOS pads with light pressure to clean the grimy areas on all my boats? ? ? Gets the alum rub marks off quite nicely.
> 
> Me thinks that 303 is a protectant more than a cleaner...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


No, but I would only do that to someone elses boat, like yours , to harsh on the Hypalon for my taste.

Yes, you are right, 303 is more of a protectant, though it works well for cleaning valves, and your budys paco pad when he's not looking.


----------



## jamesg (Sep 22, 2016)

Seapower. 

This stuff will literally make your boat look brand new and doesn't make it dangerously slick like 303. I would say use soap and water 1st then rub this stuff in like car wax. It's takes some elbow grease, but the results ridiculous. 

https://www.amazon.com/Seapower-Marine-Inflatable-Cleaner-Rubber-Vinyl/dp/B0002261ZO


----------

